

Dominos Aus: Native app to shimmed website gets thr thumbs down - bwooce
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/dominos/id336882722?mt=8

======
jfoster
It's a similar story on Android, too. (though Google Play doesn't break out
current version vs all versions)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.dominos...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.com.dominos.olo.android.app)

Having used the app prior to the change and after the change, I don't think
it's just the switch away from native that is causing the negative reviews.
It's that the website is essentially unusable without zooming in/out. I
suspect that if they had switched from native to at least a site that had fit
a webview nicely, the response may not have been negative at all.

